# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Wifi pirat. Retrouver le proprietaire d'une adresse mac

## yozart

Bonjour a tous,
Je viens de me rendre compte en administrant mon wifi qu'une machine non autorise se connectait  mon wifi personnel. Contraint d'utiliser un cryptage WEP  cause d'un logiciel professionnel tout pourri n'acceptant rien d'autre que le WEP, c'est la misere. Bref...

Comme dit, j'ai vu qu'un appareil non autoris s'tait connect  mon wifi. J'ai donc son adresse MAC. J'aimerais maintenant me rendre chez le voisin pour lui dire gentillement que si je l'y reprend il aura a faire  la police et blablabla. Comment puis-je faire pour le trouver? Puis je scanner les rseaux et selon la puissance du signal deviner ou ce petit rigolo habite?

L'avantage est que j'habite dans un petit lotissement avec que des rsidences individuelles. Pas d'immeuble (ce qui pourra deja simplifier la tache  ::D: )

Merci de vos rponses que j'attends avec impatience.

----------


## AllyKo

Je ne sais pas comment faire ce que tu souhaite mais en attendant tu peux dj changer le password WEP puis interdire l'accs  cette adresse MAC.

Mme s'il peut contourner cette "scurit".

----------


## yozart

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai fait. J'ai mis en place un systme de controle d'adresse MAC meme si comme tu l'as bien dit, c'est peut efficace. Suffit que ce soit un noob qui a essay aircrack ou autre et il sera peut tre bloqu juste par cela. Pour le moment, je suis pass en WPA. Je remettrai le WEP juste quand j'en aurai besoin.

Et, j'ai renomm mon SSID en "t-as-les-boules" xD. Juste pour satisfaction personnelle  ::D: 

Mais si vous pouviez m'indiquer une mthode pour scanner les trames wifi et dtecter les MAC adresses des PC du coin ca serait cool. Ou alors est ce que ces adresses MAC ne sont disponibles qu'au sein d'un reseau? (faudrait que je pirate tous les wifi voisins pour voir si je trouve le gars xD)

----------


## bestall666

hello

un truc tout simple : masquer le SSID 

ton matriel le permet -til ?

de plus le WPA se crack aussi facilement , passe au WPA2 !!!

@++

----------


## entreprise38

Pourrais-tu tablir un filtrage par adresse MAC ? Ainsi seules les adresses MAC que tu souhaites seraient autorises.




> de plus le WPA se crack aussi facilement , passe au WPA2 !!!


J'aurai plutt dit le contraire, WPA reste une protection efficace si c'est bien utilis  :;):  ( une bonne grosse faille dans WPA2 a t dcouverte, a fait dj quelques temps, mais pas dans WPA )

----------


## Invit

Dsactive le wi-fi et repasse au bon vieux RJ45.... Au moins dans le cble, y'a pas de faille...

Et pis, les ondes, c'est mauvais pour le cerveau..................  ::aie::

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

> Mais si vous pouviez m'indiquer une mthode pour scanner les trames wifi et dtecter les MAC adresses des PC du coin ca serait cool.


Lances airodump, tu veras tous les reseaux wifi ainsi que les machines emettant ...

Si il est connecte tu vera la borne wifi sur laquelle il est connecte, et il me semble ( mais  confirmer ) le nom de son PC.

Ca pourra peut -etre te donner un indice supplementaire  :;):

----------

